# Livery Yards near Paddock Wood, Kent region



## Dawnie1 (15 August 2013)

Can anyone recommend a livery yard in the Paddock Wood region.  I'm looking for Full or Part Livery with access to school facilities and ample hacking.  Happy to travel for the right yard.  I'm a new owner so will need good onsite advice and help if required. Thanks.


----------



## jessamess (19 August 2013)

Hello 

We are a small friendly yard in Collier Street, Paddock Wood. 

We only have a handful of livery's along side our own horses. We offer both Full and Part livery options and are very flexible. 

We offer on site 24/7 supervision, a wide range of stables to suit your horse and their preference, individual or group turnout, 25 x 40 all weather school, round pen, horse walker, hacking, very experienced and qualified staff. 

Feel free to give us a ring to have a chat or pop down and see us- the kettle is always on! 

Rachel & Jess 
Chequer Tree Farm
07711838319


----------



## Dawnie1 (20 August 2013)

Thank you. I will try and pop in if that's ok. Regards Dawn


----------



## jessamess (20 August 2013)

Feel free we are pretty much always in, just give us a bell before hand  
Jess x


----------

